# Bay Area books and bastards



## Tobiko (Apr 17, 2022)

BOOK [email protected] !
https://bayareaanarchistbookfair.com/
[email protected]@RD CONFERENCE !
https://bastard.noblogs.org/bastard-conference-2020/


----------



## japanarchist (Apr 21, 2022)

Hey Tobiko👋, I'm planning on going. If anyone else is gonna be around drop me a line.


----------



## Tobiko (Jun 3, 2022)

I have been informed that BASTARD conference is postponed until october or November

bookfair still happening 10 to 5 on Sunday, probably heading there


----------

